# VIPER 5301 starts then stops



## gjgardner

2003 Avalanche, I've had the VIPER 5301 for over a year with no problems.

I installed an aux out on my GM radio, in the process I let the truck battery get too low for the truck to start. I ended up having to jump start using a plug in charger.

Now when I hit the remote starter the truck starts, runs for about .5 seconds, then shut off. It'll do this three times, then nothing.

I've tried disconnecting the battery for an hour, and I put the remote in/out of valet mode.

Maybe something to do with the brakes? Any ideas?

It's 18 degrees below zero right now, and the customer service at Best Buy sucks.


----------



## jaggerwild

gjgardner said:


> 2003 Avalanche, I've had the VIPER 5301 for over a year with no problems.
> 
> I installed an aux out on my GM radio, in the process I let the truck battery get too low for the truck to start. I ended up having to jump start using a plug in charger.
> 
> Now when I hit the remote starter the truck starts, runs for about .5 seconds, then shut off. It'll do this three times, then nothing.
> 
> I've tried disconnecting the battery for an hour, and I put the remote in/out of valet mode.
> 
> Maybe something to do with the brakes? Any ideas?
> 
> It's 18 degrees below zero right now, and the customer service at Best Buy sucks.


 You can down load the owners manual from my sig, sounds like the tach needs to be re learned for the remote starter to work.


----------



## gjgardner

I've got both the owners manual and the install manual. It talks about a "command button". Is that something on the control box in the dash?



install manual is at:

http://static.zoovy.com/merchant/gooddeals18/N4202_2009_09_web.pdf


----------



## jaggerwild

gjgardner said:


> I've got both the owners manual and the install manual. It talks about a "command button". Is that something on the control box in the dash?
> 
> 
> 
> install manual is at:
> 
> http://static.zoovy.com/merchant/gooddeals18/N4202_2009_09_web.pdf


 Is there an antenna on the top of the windshield with the LED on it, it should also have a button on it. OR the command center......


----------



## gjgardner

I tried the button next to the LED on the command center, didn't seem to accomplish anything. I'll try the button on the antenna.


----------



## gjgardner

Tried it, didn't work. I followed the instructions to clear the virtual Tach, but still won't start with the remote.


----------



## jaggerwild

gjgardner said:


> Tried it, didn't work. I followed the instructions to clear the virtual Tach, but still won't start with the remote.


 Try using tach learn, you need to program in the tach.


----------



## gjgardner

I think it is setup for virtual tach. I did the Virtual Tach re-set, and it flashed/honked inappropriately, but the instructions say to start the truck with the remote to reset the V-Tach. With the remote it still just shuts off, and repeats 3 times. 

I did a Tach re-set, then tried the "Learning the Tach" but the LED never lights up.


----------



## jaggerwild

gjgardner said:


> I think it is setup for virtual tach. I did the Virtual Tach re-set, and it flashed/honked inappropriately, but the instructions say to start the truck with the remote to reset the V-Tach. With the remote it still just shuts off, and repeats 3 times.
> 
> I did a Tach re-set, then tried the "Learning the Tach" but the LED never lights up.


 there is a factory bye pass that shuts off the unit, it probably needs to re learn the truck. Easy why to find out(put key in the ignition) just put the key in do not start it with the key or turn it, now start with the remote. If it stays running you found your problem.


----------



## gjgardner

I'll try that, also the startup error code is now 3 flashes "No or low RPM".

How do you get the unit to relearn the truck? Is that different from pairing the remote?


----------



## gjgardner

Tried to check the bypass, same thing, starts, runs for a sec, then shuts off.


----------



## gjgardner

I just dropped it off at Best Buy. Looks like it'll be warranty work.

Tech thinks he needs to "reprogram the module"


----------



## lcurle

yup, the module will lose the key code if the battery dies.


----------



## gjgardner

is there a way to reprogram the module without going to an installer? Same issue again...


----------



## Basementgeek

Neither lcurle or jaggerwild have been around for awhile, I would contact Best Buy again.

Sorry

BG


----------



## lcurle

The only way to program the module is with an OL loader and they should be at any audio dealer.


----------

